
India Seeks Access to Private Messages in WhatsApp Crackdown - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-13/india-targets-facebook-evil-in-backlash-against-u-s-giants
======
mschuster91
Yet another example where "think of the children" is abused to crack down on
human rights.

India's government should stop going after messaging apps and rather try to
find out the root causes of the problems they see: lynchings and brutal sexual
violence have nothing to do with Whatsapp, they're indicators of a widespread
cultural problem.

------
lawlessone
>Still, he said WhatsApp has a zero-tolerance policy around child sexual
abuse, and that about 250,000 accounts are banned each month for sharing vile
content. "We ban users from WhatsApp if we become aware they are sharing
content that exploits or endangers children," he said.

That's a staggering number.

